# Pregnant at 11 years old - Mum's proud of her



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong...

.....Fucking Wrong :evil:

http://news.scotsman.com/scotland.cfm?id=712872006


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Fucking right it's wrong.

Smoking at 9 years old, drinking at 10... what sort of childhood is that??? :evil: Her mother wants locking up for letting an 11 year old kid go on an alcohol fueled night out... AND she's still smoking 20 roll-ups a day!!  :evil:

FFS [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

I wonder will she give up the smokes now.... :?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Jusy when you think you have heard it all.....then something like this comes along.

It makes my blood boil just reading it. What are these parents thinking??

Why is someone smoking at nine for god's sake?

:evil: :evil: :evil: [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thejepster said:


> Fucking right it's wrong.
> 
> Smoking at 9 years old, drinking at 10... what sort of childhood is that??? :evil: Her mother wants locking up for letting an 11 year old kid go on an alcohol fueled night out... AND she's still smoking 20 roll-ups a day!!  :evil:
> 
> FFS [smiley=furious3.gif]


Yep it is here mother who should be charged not the 15 year old lad I did not read it all but I see she is the mother of 6 and I did not see any thing about a father :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to Modern Britain folks. the teenage pregnancy capital of the world, and number two but rising fast to catch the USA in the obesity tables.

Sad indictment of 'acceptable beahviours'.

Gotta keep the welfare pen pushers in jobs though...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Give it a few years and they'll be doing their homework together.....and probably sharing a packet of **** ! :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

WTF is this country coming to?

Apparently, she thought you couldn't get pregnant the first time you have sex!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Anyone remember that 14 year old whos teacher organised an abortion for her behind her mums back. Anyway i saw something on TV about that. The whole reason the mother was upset when she found out, was basically because she wanted her daughter to have the baby. So with no consideration of her daughter. She hinted to her that it would be ok for her to get pregnant. So 14 year old girl does just that. From what i could gather was that the mother wanted another child but did it by getting her daughter to have another one. Some parents should be fucking shot!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking right it's wrong.
> ...


Sounds like the same woman that accused me off being the father to one of her kids :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > thejepster said:
> ...


You could be right it does'nt sound like she has much taste :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


If she had taste she would have accused me of being the father to all her kids


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


6 of them you havent got it in you :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I have.....With a little help


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


If he's father of six kids, he's obviously not got in in him - it's in someone else.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Whats is this country coming to


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I think the sadest thing about this - and a lot of other 'so called kids' of today is they arn't - kids I mean.

Where has their childhood gone? It's a great stage of life to go through and it seems that a lot of kids these days are born and then go straight into a kind of premature adulthood without the chance of being a child and all what goes with it.

It's probably me just getting (got) old :?

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I think the sadest thing about this - and a lot of other 'so called kids' of today is they arn't - kids I mean.
> 
> Where has their childhood gone? It's a great stage of life to go through and it seems that a lot of kids these days are born and then go straight into a kind of premature adulthood without the chance of being a child and all what goes with it.
> 
> ...


It's not you Graham - I feel the same way mate - sad world


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

and today in Edinburgh the first company to take advantage of the girls predicament!

Bill board I saw on my way to work advertising washing up liquid!

Quote,

Mummy, you're hands are so soft, is that because you use Fairy Liquid?

No darling it's coz I'm 12.....

:wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I think the sadest thing about this - and a lot of other 'so called kids' of today is they arn't - kids I mean.
> ...


Just don't know what the future holds for some poor souls


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Even though we find it totally wrong. It doesnt mean that her life will end or she will end up being one of those mothers with 6 kids by six different fathers. This could spur her on to something great. She may see the importance of her future. Do well in her exams go onto collage and uni and end up finding the cure for cancer. ...Or is that just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

I suspect in reality the Mother wanted another baby. Hopefully with that "support" childcare will not be an issue & the opportunity to get her formal education is still available.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> I can't wait to take the baby swimming and out for walks in the pram.

What.. you mean you're going to be wheeling the pram while the kid is walking in it?

(A swimming baby. Hmmmm ...)


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I am afraid that it will probably be the beginning of the end and that she will be saddled with six kids by the time she is 25.

It would be nice to think that she could turn it around and make something decent of her life but you see so many times how these things turn out.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

bilbos said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Just trying to look on it from a positive note. If there is one. From my own experience. My mum is a single mother of two. Shes used how she was treated to spur her on, and if it wasnt for her, i wouldnt have half as much as ive got now. She has done very well for herself owning 4 successful companies whilst always finding time to keep my sister and i happy. I for one am very proud to say shes my mum.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess she believes that children bring happiness! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I guess she believes that children bring happiness! :roll:


As shes only 11 she should get a pet then.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I guess she believes that children bring happiness! :roll:
> ...


Then maybe she thinks that children are like dolls!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


But she ended up with the trouble kid like yourself! :lol: :-*

And I bet she didn't get pregnant at 11!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Obviosuly not.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> . . .Just trying to look on it from a positive note. If there is one. From my own experience. My mum is a single mother of two. Shes used how she was treated to spur her on, and if it wasnt for her, i wouldnt have half as much as ive got now. She has done very well for herself owning 4 successful companies whilst always finding time to keep my sister and i happy. I for one am very proud to say shes my mum.


I'm sure you are proud for her but the point I was trying to make was that whatever happens, this little girl will not be able to have what I would call a normal childhood - unless having a kid and smoking 20 **** a day at 12 is normal these days. Please tell me this is not normal these days :?

Graham


----------



## BenS (Dec 24, 2005)

I say bring back national service :lol: that'll sort them out.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > . . .Just trying to look on it from a positive note. If there is one. From my own experience. My mum is a single mother of two. Shes used how she was treated to spur her on, and if it wasnt for her, i wouldnt have half as much as ive got now. She has done very well for herself owning 4 successful companies whilst always finding time to keep my sister and i happy. I for one am very proud to say shes my mum.
> ...


No it's not the norm and yes my mother was older. Plus she didnt start smoking until i was born. :twisted:

I like to have a positive outlook on things. Yes the girl is stupid yes the mother must have something wrong with her to allow a 11 year old to do the things she does. But i don't like to just assume it will turn out bad for her. Ofcourse she will struggle and her mother doesnt seem to be the best role model. But some kids grow up to amaze regardless of their background. Your right it's wrong and not normal but lets hope shes one that learns from her mistakes and makes good of her life.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BenS said:


> I say bring back national service :lol: that'll sort them out.


Didnt think national service extended to 11 year old girls :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> and today in Edinburgh the first company to take advantage of the girls predicament!
> 
> Bill board I saw on my way to work advertising washing up liquid!
> 
> ...


That's almost more shocking than the whole story in the first place :?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Fuckin' ell :lol: :lol: :lol: in Greece if a girl gets married AND has a child at 21 it's considered silly. Unless you're a pickey (=gypsy), that is.

Now, being a single mother at 11, I don't have words. But probably greek pickeys would be speechless either  

Don't know which is best, being the capital of teenage pregnancies or the capital of abortions :roll: But 11 years old, FFS :evil:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

bilbos said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


She might want 6 kids by 25, why is this the end? She *might* be a good mother.

If anyone thinks any of this is new I would suggest that you read Hooligan by G Pearson. Historical amnesia.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

PREGNANT AT 11 DEAR IG DEAR

THIS COUNTRY IS GOING TO SHIT....

You either have to be loaded like DB to have lots of kids.... or you have to be skint and let the social pay for your privilage...

KIDS THESE DAYS ARE A LUXURY..... !!!

if it continues - the good working folk in the country who responsibly dont have kids unless they can afford to or dont have kids till they can provide them with the life they deserve wont be breeding as prolifically and the UNDERCLASS WILL OUT BREED US.... THE FILTH AND THE PESTOLENCE WILL RISE AND WE WILL BE FORCED TO PARK OUR CARS IN BASEMENT CAR PARKS WHICH WE WILL BUILD BELOW THE HOUSES AND APARTMENTS WE LIVE IN BEHIND THE WALLS OF GATED COMMUNITIES.

MEANWHILE THE CHARVERS AND THE SCROTES WILL RUN WILD AND FORCE A NEW UNDERCLASS UPON US THROUGH THEIR UNCONTROLLED BREEDING...... STERILISE THEM ALL !!!

I bet if the govt offered them Â£5000 to have their bits snipped they would do it... imagine how much would be saved by not having to look after them and their scrote kids who run wild on Council estates wreaking havoc for the poor folk who are unfortunate enogh to have to share the same council accomodation.

Damn this upsets me....


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Well said!


----------

